
When the Pianos Went to War - tintinnabula
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/victory-verticals-steinway-pianos
======
fit2rule
My grandfather was awarded an OBE for his service during WW2, entertaining the
troops all over the ME during various stages of battle .. he had some stories
of his piano saving him from schrapnel on more than a few occasions, and
eventually wrote a book about his experience .. if you're a Kiwi or an Aussie,
you can read his book in the National Library:

[https://www.amazon.com/WHISTLE-Story-Concert-Party-
Vaughan/d...](https://www.amazon.com/WHISTLE-Story-Concert-Party-
Vaughan/dp/1869412729)

One thing that always struck me as significant was that his troupe (the "Kiwi
Concert Party") was considered a real morale booster and very much respected
by every service member it encountered ... I think the idea that a concert
could be put on in the most remote places, in the middle of dire battle
circumstances, was very inspiring to a lot of the troops.

His adventures always brought to mind the old "Goons" radio show, mixed with a
bit of "Dads Army". I was happy to have had piano lessons from the ol' man,
anyway ..

EDIT: found some nice ol' video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU2jKPfvIqY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU2jKPfvIqY)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PA7dE1Fk3g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PA7dE1Fk3g)

Classic:

[https://teara.govt.nz/en/music/10195/kiwi-concert-
party](https://teara.govt.nz/en/music/10195/kiwi-concert-party)

~~~
jfk13
There was also _It Ain 't Half Hot, Mum_ back in the '70s. I'm sure someone
will have put episodes on YT...

------
em-bee
discussion of a different article on the same topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20141217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20141217)

------
tim333
My college dorm building had piano hinges on the doors because it was funded
by a guy who had a business making metal bits for pianos who cleaned up on
military contracts for other metal bits during WW2.

------
RickJWagner
Ah, there is historical accuracy to Father Mulcahy's piano playing. Good!

------
sittingnut
as usual it is people who matter, not the tools they use, for good or ill, or
something in between.

~~~
whenchamenia
A crappy piano brings little joy. The high standards maintained were what made
the victory piano noteworthy. The tool does matter, albeit not as much as the
person using it.

